# Jenn-air appliances



## 2dogsmom (Jul 2, 2004)

hi everyone!  it's been a long time!  we've been so busy with our move, there's been no time for much else.  i hope everyone is doing well and has exciting plans for the holiday!
i would like to know if anyone has an opinion on jenn-air ranges.  i am looking at a particular model and will just add this link here instead of trying to explain which model it is and all the features:
http://www.jenn-air.com/ja/products/prod_detail.jsp?model=JDS9860AAP&cs=0&BV_UseBVCookie=Yes#
 i hope that worked!  :? 
i have been doing some research and it seems as though convection is the way to go.  do you agree?  what are the pros and cons? i have always used your standard oven with nothing fancy, so i'm not sure what to expect with anything else.  i also love the grill feature and would definitely utilize it.  as far as i know, jenn-air is the only line that carries the grill  with convection oven combo in my price range ($2500 or less), so don't go and suggest how nice the viking ranges are or the thermador, etc....LOL!  i would love to have a nice shiny viking range in my kitchen and tried to convince my husband that i should  since i'm swedish and all, but he did not go for it.  :roll: 
my husband wondered if the range could be fueled with a standard grill propane tank (this did not sound one bit safe to me.  a propane tank stored in one of my kitchen cabinets? yikes!) but, what do i know.
any comments would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jul 2, 2004)

2dogsmom;
     First, I can only give you an opinion based on MY style of cooking. For me (and...if I am looking at the right model) 2 burners wouldn't cut it and the grill part is too small. In fact we looked at a few downdraft ranges and determined that the downdraft took up too much precious room (remember; there are only 2 sizes of kitchen for a cook; a little too small and WAY too small) so we went to the old exhaust out of the roof type.
    I do not own a convection oven but think they are a great idea!


----------



## 2dogsmom (Jul 2, 2004)

thanks for the opinion bubbagourmet.  i thought the same thing about only having 2 burners, but i am under the impression that the grill accepts an optional 2 burner module.  i would have to look into this to be sure.  there are times when i use only one burner, but then there are times when i use all four!  the grill feature is small, but i am looking just for room to grill a couple of chicken breasts or burgers.  we would definitely still need our outdoor grill for get-togethers.  thanks again!


----------



## Bam!! (Jul 7, 2004)

My parents bought one...

......because I cozed them into it.......I wanted to see if I would like it other than spending a lung on a Wolf Range with grill, griddle, burners, and double infra red oven   

While it is no Wolf.......

It's quite nice....

The grill well to me it doesn' t get hot enough.....so searing is....well...not exactly searing....

They bought it with 2 grills and 4 Halogen rounds...they just click off...really easy....you plan your meal and set up the stove...

The Oven with convection is quite nice....


----------



## 2dogsmom (Jul 7, 2004)

thanks for the info bam.  good to know the burners are interchangeable.  my husband and i are going to the showroom this weekend to take a look at it as well as some dishwashers, and speak to a salesperson for more info.


----------

